
Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz - Tomte
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rinderkennzeichnungs-_und_Rindfleischetikettierungs%C3%BCberwachungsaufgaben%C3%BCbertragungsgesetz
======
LordWinstanley
I got that on a triple word score in Scrabble, the other night

